# Etisalat E-Life Packages



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have subscribed to E-life Double Pay 8Mbps package for a couple of years now, for which I pay AED 299 per month. Etisalat call centre recently called me with a "special" offer to upgrade me to 10 Mbps for a mere additional AED 30 i.e. something like AED 330 per month.

Yet when I check out their website, I see that the AED 299 elife 2P package is AED 299. Which means that as an existing customer, I am being penalised for adjusting to the new offer. I checked out the download speeds and sure enough, it is being capped at 8Mps.

I am somewhat flabbergasted that they choose not to pass on the benefits of a more modern infrastructure to their "valued customers". Is it possible that I misunderstood and the charge is a one-off? Has anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## ak1309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Etisalat has upgraded their minimum to 10mbps. check on speedtest com and if you're not getting the speed then call and complain. the AED 30 is for adding e-life TV with basic package to your internet only account.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

ak1309 said:


> Etisalat has upgraded their minimum to 10mbps. check on speedtest com and if you're not getting the speed then call and complain. the AED 30 is for adding e-life TV with basic package to your internet only account.


Ahhhh that explains it. I do appear to be capped at 8 Mbps so I'll be having one of *those* conversations in the near future!. 

Thank you so very much for that.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"Valued customers" - Etisalat??? Are you having a laugh?

Etisalat don't value any of their customers. Why would they when they have a virtual monopoly and can do exactly as they please?

They called me with the same offer. I replied by asking them why in 2 years at my current place the speeds have never been more than 65% of what they quote. I got a nervous laugh in response. I told the guy when they deliver on the current speed promised for 6 months straight I might consider paying to upgrade....


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> "Valued customers" - Etisalat??? Are you having a laugh?
> 
> ....


Well I keep hearing this message during the long wait for one of their people to talk to me, so they must mean it


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Well I keep hearing this message during the long wait for one of their people to talk to me, so they must mean it


ha ha ha x 1 million


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> ha ha ha x 1 million


Are Etisilat any good or just the same as DU? Guessing they don't have to be anything great as a duopoly


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

My experience is that it is all relative. Technically I've found that both networks deliver a reasonable service to the consumer but at a high cost especially when compared to other countries. The Etisalat business model is not very scalable and punishing for home use and the smaller enterprise (in my humble opinion and I am no expert, but look at the hike in price should you have the temerity to need a fixed IP address!?). I am reliably informed that DU has been far more innovative so is able to offer more flexible packages that work out cheaper for the consumer, although I believe that their mobile coverage isn't as wide as Etisalat's. Etisalat on the other hand has the first mover advantage and a lot of institutions and Emirati customer base is proving loyal to them which in turn has meant they didn't have to try too hard in the past. I sense that this is changing though. 

Of course this is assuming there's a level playing field which it isn't as in many areas/buildings there's no choice - you can either have one or another. 

Please note that all the above observations are my opinion, I am not in the industry and so welcome any corrections.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Are Etisilat any good or just the same as DU? Guessing they don't have to be anything great as a duopoly


i actually find them equally as evil and incompetent as providers back home, both in terms of lack of customer service and inflated prices...


----------



## 303033 (Oct 8, 2013)

Have to agree. I am not even customer of DU yet but they haven't answered a single question I sent them 4 weeks ago. Maybe you guys can help me out. I ll live in the ranches from next year on. What technology is DU using? Cable ? DSL? Fibre? What hardware do you get when signing up for a 16 Mbps package without TV?


----------

